# Vigil for 145 euthanized dogs...



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I will be there tonight.....Anyone else coming?

Candlelight vigil Wednesday to urge North Carolinians to support changing dog-fighting laws 
7 p.m. Wednesday, March 4 at Bicentennial Mall 
RALEIGH, North Carolina Organizers of candlelight vigil this Wednesday hope lawmakers will enact change that guarantees dogs seized from dog-fighting operations will have the opportunity to be individually evaluated, rather than being automatically deemed "dangerous" and destroyed. 
The vigil will be held 7 p.m. Wednesday, March 4 at Bicentennial Mall, 16 W. Jones St., in Raleigh, near the North Carolina General Assembly. 
The recent mass euthanasia of 145 dogs including about 75 puppies prompted the candlelight vigil, according to Laura Gonzo, one of the organizers. The dogs were seized from Wildside Kennels; a North Carolina dog-fighter's breeding operation. Concerned citizens and representatives of animal rescue groups from across the state are planning to attend. 
"We are so thankful that law enforcement and the courts took the crime of dog-fighting serious and that it lead to a guilty plea by the dog fighter," Gonzo said. "But people across North Carolina, as well other parts of the country, expressed outrage because none of the dogs or 75 puppies from the dog fighters breeding operation were given any opportunity to be evaluated individually and the dogs were all destroyed. We North Carolina humanitarians are calling on the legislature to act to prevent future tragedies." 
VIGIL HIGHLIGHTS 
Bell Will Toll 145 Times 
Dog Collar Countdown: As a bell is rung once for each of the Wildside Kennel dogs euthanized solely because they were seized from a dog-fighter's breeding operation ¨C a collar will be placed in a circle. 
Song: ¡°Wayfaring Stranger by noted North Carolinian blues singer Shelia Carlisle 
Meet Phantom: ¡°Ambassador Pit Bull and some of his friends 
Handout I'm a Lover Not a Fighter postcard featuring Leo rescued from the Michael Vick Bad Newz Kennels, now one of rescue group Our Pack Inc. certified therapy dogs. 
Stop BSL: News


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can not be there in person but I will be there in spirit. 

R.I.P dear Noble Ones. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I almost cried when I had first seen the story about these dogs....All those poor babies just being put down when I'm sure most of them could have been saved......I want to help speak out for all of our babies!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When a person hears of stuff like this it almost rips your heart out. I have to think that at least now they will never suffer at the hands of man. They are in a better place. I wish we could have saved them and maybe we can change things so it will not happen again.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope something can be changed......Makes me sick that they put puppies down too!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I would like to know..... who do you all blame for all these dogs being put down?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For me the blame is spread around even some on the owner but most of it for me is on NC....The courts should have had every dog evaluated to see who could be helped and who couldn't. I have already sent many emails to the state about this.....They were very close minded and it can not be that way.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I blame the media. If they didn't say that every dog that does something wrong was a pitbull we wouldn't have all this trouble. I blame the court system I bet alot of the people that sit on the bench could not tell you a breed of dog if it ws brought in the court room. And lastly I blame the people. We don't do enough to make our voices heard. I know I could do more but I guess I will call it what it is I get lazy.


----------

